# Wee wee pads in bulk suggestion?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I usually order Winnie's pee pads in bulk from an Ebay seller, but find the quality of her pads has gone downhill. Can someone recommend another Ebayer or on-line site which offers BULK (like 300/per box) pads for a reasonable price? I'd like them to have at least moderate absorbancy.

thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I buy mine from this seller
100 - 30" x 36" - Puppy Pads / Potty / Bed / Under Pads - eBay (item 320479923065 end time May-25-10 20:39:19 PDT)

They used to have more options and you can probably find them cheaper, but at this size, they are the nice THICK pads like they sell at Sams Club, not the paper thin ones that take forever to absorb the pee. He accidently sent me the smaller size and they weren't the same quality but was really good about sending me the right ones and arranging for UPS to pick up the wrongs pads. 

Since i have multiple dogs using the same pad, I love these big thick ones. I wish I belonged to Sam's Club just for these pads, LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I get the ones from Sam's. Supposedly Costco is going to start carrying them.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ditto on the Sam's Club pads. Hubby has gotten over his embarrassment in buying them lol...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I use the washable pads and it saves so much money in the long run. Yes you do have to wash them but saves the environment too. I bought mine 3yrs ago and wash them nearly everyday and they are still in great shape. Check out personally Paws.com


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I use the washable pads and it saves so much money in the long run. Yes you do have to wash them but saves the environment too. I bought mine 3yrs ago and wash them nearly everyday and they are still in great shape. Check out personally Paws.com


 I'm curious about these washable pads. About how many "pees" does one pad hold before you need to replace it....is it a daily change....twice daily....three times? And do you need to utilize some sort of 'diaper pail' to hold the wet ones until you have enough for a load to wash? Do they get very 'drippy wet' or just damp? thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No Sams near here....come on Cosco!! I get mine from Walmart at the moment and spend way too much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The last ones I bought were from AllSizePets.com
Item # IUPAD3030-400 Disposable Underpads 30 x 30
400 total Irregular for 89$ shipping was free.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> The last ones I bought were from AllSizePets.com
> Item # IUPAD3030-400 Disposable Underpads 30 x 30
> 400 total Irregular for 89$ shipping was free.


Thats a good price! How was the quality in terms of absorbency?


----------

